# CARVER ICB Tauschbörse



## bansaiman (31. Juli 2013)

Also, da wir so viele schöne Farbkombis und auswechselbare Teile haben und vielleicht der ein oder andere doch die falsche Rahmengröße gewählt hat, ist es wohl an der Zeit eine kleine Tauschbörse einzurichten.

Also wem der Rahmen zu klein/groß ist oder wer gerne am raw Rahmen die rote Wippe hätte usw. kann sich hier mit anderen zusammenfinden.

Viel Spaß dabei


----------



## vscope (31. Juli 2013)

Würde testweise mein M gegen ein L tauschen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopis (31. Juli 2013)

@vscope,

und ich meinen L testweise M  tauschen wir danach wieder zurück?


----------



## vscope (31. Juli 2013)

kopis schrieb:


> @_vscope_,
> 
> und ich meinen L testweise M  tauschen wir danach wieder zurück?



u got PN


----------



## bansaiman (1. August 2013)

Ich glaube ich habe mich um nen Nü mit der GRöße vertan.

Würde meinen ICB 03 Rahmen -also Titan mit roter Wippe- in M gegen einen in L tauschen auch ICB 03.

Bei diesem ist alles in Ordnung. Kein Spiel im Hinterbau, kein Knarzen, nur 1mm Versatz der Wippe, Dämpfer geht spannungsfrei rein. Keine Kratzer bisher. Also neuwertig!


----------



## jissel (23. August 2013)

Ist vielleicht einer an einem ICB02 Komplettrad in L interessiert. Das Bike ist noch nicht gefahren.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## obolator (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich wie evtl. rote elox Parts gegen blaue tauschen....


----------



## Daniel12 (20. Oktober 2013)

würde mein ICB02 in M abgeben, allerdings nur um mir ein 03 zu holen 
also wenn es jemand kaufen mag bzw. gegen ein 03 tauschen (+ Zuzahlung) bitte melden. 

Edit: würde auch komplett verkaufen bzw. Rahmen/Gabel Set


----------



## Olli_itz (21. Oktober 2013)

Verkaufe wegen Jobwechsel und daraus resultierenden langanhaltenden Auslandsaufenthalten mein ICB 03 in XL.

Zu finden im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Makke (3. November 2013)

Hätte Wippe und Ausfallenden in Raw anzubieten, suche welche in rot.


----------



## aurelio (4. November 2013)

Ich würde gerne meine *blaue* Wippe und Ausfallenden gegen *schwarze *tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prwolf35 (4. November 2013)

Hab zwar nichts zum Tauschen aber habe mir das Rahmenset in grün Elox Rahmengröße "L" bestellt. Wer es haben möchte, ich würde es abgeben.
Einfach ne PN an mich!


----------



## ALB_rider (4. November 2013)

Verkaufst du auch nur den Rahmen?
Viele Grüße
Stephan



Daniel12 schrieb:


> würde mein ICB02 in M abgeben, allerdings nur um mir ein 03 zu holen
> also wenn es jemand kaufen mag bzw. gegen ein 03 tauschen (+ Zuzahlung) bitte melden.


----------



## Daniel12 (4. November 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Verkaufst du auch nur den Rahmen?
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan



ja durchaus, schreib mir doch ne pn mit einem Angebot


----------



## ravenkiller (4. November 2013)

*Suche* Rahmen in L mit 27,5er Ausfallenden...mit oder ohne Dämpfer - Komplettrad geht auch.

Hat sich erledigt...neuer Rahmen von Carver ist da.


----------



## Daniel12 (6. November 2013)

ALB_rider schrieb:


> Verkaufst du auch nur den Rahmen?
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan



und??


----------



## Daniel12 (19. November 2013)

wenn jemand Interesse an nem ICB02 in M hat, ich habe meins nun in den Bikemarkt gesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vscope (19. November 2013)

fairer preis. wenn ich noch keins hätte würde ich zuschlagen


----------



## Daniel12 (20. November 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> fairer preis. wenn ich noch keins hätte würde ich zuschlagen



danke 

habe jetzt auch drei Interessenten die alle kaufen möchten.


----------



## B.Scheuert (22. November 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> fairer preis. wenn ich noch keins hätte würde ich zuschlagen


Habe ich gemacht... 

Und deshalb geht es hier in der Tauschbörse auch direkt weiter: 
Tausche neuwertigen ICB02 Rahmen in Größe M gegen einen schwarzen Rahmen (ICB03). Ich würde auch Rahmengröße S nehmen. Den könnte ich definitiv auch fahren. Über die genaue Tauschzusammenstellung der Kleinteile (Lagerschalen, Ausfallenden, X-Chip, etc.) können wir reden...


----------



## B.Scheuert (25. November 2013)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Tausche neuwertigen ICB02 Rahmen in Größe M gegen einen schwarzen Rahmen (ICB03 2014). oder gegen den 2013er ICB03 Rahmen in titangrau/rot. Ich würde auch Rahmengröße S nehmen. Den könnte ich definitiv auch fahren. Über die genaue Tauschzusammenstellung der Kleinteile (Lagerschalen, Ausfallenden, X-Chip, etc.) können wir reden...


-Angaben korrigiert/erweitert: auch der 2013er IBC03 Rahmen kommt infrage.
Außerdem würde ich den 40mm Syntace Megaforce 2 Vorbau gegen einen in 30mm Länge tauschen.


----------



## Makke (26. November 2013)

würde gerne meine Ausfallenden und Wippe in Raw (nagelneu und unverbaut) gegen rote tauschen ...


----------



## Makke (23. Dezember 2013)

Hilferuf:

Suche ganz dringend 26" Ausfallenden für das ICB. Leider sind meine vom Veredler nicht zurückgekommen und auch nicht auffindbar.
Farbe egal! Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Daaanke!!!!


----------



## Norman_Schmitt (27. Dezember 2013)

Falls jemand seinen ICB Rahmen in Größe M abgeben möchte, kann er das hier bei mir tun. Farbe egal, evtl. mit Laufradsatz oder anderen Teilen.

Gruß

Also abgeben, bzw. gegen einen fairen Betrag verkaufen.


----------



## biker-88 (17. Januar 2014)

Habe ICB 01 in M würde es gegen S tauschen. Variante erstmal egal, bin für Vorschläge offen. Komplett oder Rahmen.. einfach mal melden.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Januar 2014)

Habe ausfallenden, wippe und sitzstreben in blau und würde gegen schwarz tauschen.


----------



## stephan- (24. Januar 2014)

Spielt jemand mit dem Gedanken, sein ICB abzugeben? Suche einen Rahmen in Größe medium, Farbe und so weiter ist mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-88 (24. Januar 2014)

stephan- schrieb:


> Spielt jemand mit dem Gedanken, sein ICB abzugeben? Suche einen Rahmen in Größe medium, Farbe und so weiter ist mir egal.



Wenn du mir eins in S besorgen kannst, dann hätt ich in M was da


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2014)

Ich trenne mich doch wieder von meinem Monarch RT3 HV M/M. Der hat mich absolut positiv überrascht, hatte noch nie einen Non-Piggy-Dämpfer, der so gut gearbeitet hat (was aber sicher auch am ICB liegt). Er nutzt den Federweg sehr gut aus, progressiert  super und sackt im mittleren Federweg nicht einfach durch, sondern fühlt sich lebhaft an. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet!
Letztlich bin ich aber doch ein Freund der Einstellmöglichkeiten und suche das letzte Quentchen Performance, und da wird es bei dem Teil doch zu knapp.
Der Monarch ist eine halbe Saison gelaufen, ich habe ihn hier über den Bikemarkt bekommen, war aber optisch noch unbenutzt. Wer wirklich eher leicht bauen möchte und einen wirklich guten und leichten Dämpfer sucht, bitte. Gefahren bin ich ihn mit ca. 73 - 75kg Nackendgewicht und auch in Bikeparks inkl. kleiner Drops etc.
Ich würde ihn nur hier unter uns ICBlern mal für 75 EUR Verkaufs/Tauschwert anbieten. Ich suche einen Carbon-Lenker mit mindestens 30mm Rise und 720mm, einen 35mm Vorbau, eine Carbonkurbel wie XX1, XX etc für GXP Direct Mount Chainrings oder Spider oder Kohle halt... 





Den umgebauten 1-Kolben-Manitou von Bommelmaster würde ich auch wieder abgeben, Tausch/Verkaufswert 50 EUR. Läuft auch richtig fein bei meinem Gewicht, natürlich dank Feder noch sensibler und agiler als der Monarch. Aber eben auch schwerer...


----------



## aurelio (3. Februar 2014)

Leider muss ich mich aufgrund eines Banscheibenvorfalls von meinem ICB trennen. Falls jemand Interesse hat gerne melden. Ist auch im Bikemarkt zu finden.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> Leider muss ich mich aufgrund eines Banscheibenvorfalls von meinem ICB trennen. Falls jemand Interesse hat gerne melden. Ist auch im Bikemarkt zu finden.


Oh, Beileid!
Bandscheibenvorfall leide ich auch grad drunter, aber freue mich trotzdem auf mein ICB...in XXL.


----------



## f4lkon (3. Februar 2014)

Was ne shice! Hoffe das wird alles wieder halbwegs schmerzfrei bei dir! Wenn mir vorstelle mein icb verkaufen zu müssen läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter!


----------



## rubbel (21. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß es heißt Tauschbörse , trotzdem suche ich ein RnC-Rahmen in Größe L / 47cm ohne Tauschrahmen.
Falls jemand einen verkaufen möchte (mit oder ohne Dämpfer), bitte bei mir melden! 
Auch wenn schon Teile davon eloxiert/gepulvert sind, einfach alles anbieten. 

Besten Dank!


----------



## [FW] FLO (25. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch mal so frei: falls jemand einen Rahmen oder Bike in S loswerden will (habe keinen Tauschrahmen), dann bitte melden


----------



## Eisbein (25. Februar 2014)

war der test also doch zu was gut, auch wenn 3 nummern zu groß


----------



## tom34788 (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo, 
sobald ich im März meinen schwarzen Rahmen geliefert bekomme, würde ich gerne die silbernen Ausfallenden und die Wippe gegen schwarze eintauschen. Hat jemand Interesse?
Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (26. Februar 2014)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sobald ich im März meinen schwarzen Rahmen geliefert bekomme, würde ich gerne die silbernen Ausfallenden und die Wippe gegen schwarze eintauschen. Hat jemand Interesse?
> Gruß Tom



Also du bekommst einen schwarzen Rahmen mit silbernen Teilen?!


----------



## tom34788 (26. Februar 2014)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Also du bekommst einen schwarzen Rahmen mit silbernen Teilen?!



Genau. Und ich hätte gerne ganz schwarz.


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Februar 2014)

Schade, die Schwarzen hätte ich auch gern...


----------



## biker-88 (2. März 2014)

Werd mein ICB 01 (M) wohl zum Verkauf reinstellen, da ich nichts in S gefunden habe. Es sei denn jemand möchte gegen ein Trek Scratch (M) tauschen mit Wertausgleich..

Falls jemand ohne Tausch interesse am Bike hat, kann man sich natürlich auch melden. Wird aber erst verkauft, wenn andres Bike im Haus ist


----------



## ravenkiller (20. April 2014)

*Suche* Wippe und Ausfallenden(auch die 27,5er)in *rot*...*biete* alles in *schwarz*.


----------



## Braunbaer (22. April 2014)

Ich würde die Kaufoption auf einen ICB03-Rahmen (schwarz/silber), Größe L gerne abgeben. Lieferort: Fahrrad-XXL in Hamburg-Bergedorf. Bei Interesse bitte PM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2014)

Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einer schwarzen Sitzstrebe. Im Austausch könnte ich meine in blau abgeben.

Gruß


----------



## fabi.e (2. Juni 2014)

ravenkiller schrieb:


> *Suche* Wippe und Ausfallenden(auch die 27,5er)in *rot*...*biete* alles in *schwarz*.



Hallo!
Kann dir die roten Teile anbieten und suche die schwarzen! Das wäre doch eine WinWin Situation, oder?!


----------



## darky (2. Juni 2014)

Bei Interesse an Komplettrad in blau und Größe L, siehe meine Signatur.


----------



## aurelio (3. Juni 2014)

Habe mein XL auch nach wie vor abzugeben. Auch in Teilen...


----------



## fabi.e (7. Juni 2014)

aurelio schrieb:


> Habe mein XL auch nach wie vor abzugeben. Auch in Teilen...



Hi! 
Wenn du die schwarze Wippe und Ausfallenden auch so abgeben würdest bzw. noch meine Roten dafür nehmen würdest?!  
Ansonsten, ist der Vivid Air auch zum Verkauf? 
Gruß
Fabian


----------



## rider1970 (11. Juni 2014)

Servus,

mein Icb ist ebenfalls zu erwerben als Komplettrad-guckst du 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...cb-26-27-5-enduro-trailbike-div-upgrades-gr-m


----------



## fabi.e (16. Juni 2014)

*Suche *immer noch Wippe und Ausfallenden in *Schwarz*! Zum Tausch *biete *ich alle Teile in *Rot *an! 
Wenn jemand was weiß...


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. Juni 2014)

Ausfallenden in 26 oder 27,5"?


----------



## fabi.e (17. Juni 2014)

B.Scheuert schrieb:


> Ausfallenden in 26 oder 27,5"?



Beide!


----------



## Dead_on_arrival (16. August 2014)

Hi, ich habe ICB 03 aus 2013. Würde gerne mal was an Optik tun. Hat jemand Interesse an roter Wippe/Ausfallenden? Würde gerne gegen Raw oder Silver Sand blasted tauschen. Wenn jemand ganzen Rahmen in Raw hat in 47cm könnte ich auch schwach werden (ggf würde ich auch Kohlen in die Hand nehmen). VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (4. September 2014)

Habe evtl ein blaues Rahmenset in XL incl Monarch Plus abzugeben, bei Interesse PN.
LG Ralf


----------



## osarias (17. September 2014)

...


----------



## vscope (17. September 2014)

osarias schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hätte ein ICB in "L" in RAW rumstehen welches nicht genutzt wird da ich noch ein weitere in "L" habe.
> 
> ...


hi ist der rahmen schon zusammengebaut oder raw raw?


----------



## osarias (18. September 2014)

...


----------



## Gee42657 (30. Oktober 2014)

Suche ein ICB in XL oder XXL, Großraum 42657 Solingen (NRW). Meldet euch, wenn ihr was loswerden wollt


----------



## Ehrenfeld (31. Oktober 2014)

*ICB03 Rahmen in Größe L abzugeben, Farbe titangrau/rot. inkl. Steuersatz. *Guter Zustand, eine Saison (zweimal Bikepark Winterberg, sonst ausschließlich Hometrails) gefahren - aber gemerkt, dass mir ein größerer Rahmen doch besser passen würde. PM an mich!*


 *


----------



## Festerfeast (1. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
verkaufe einen aufgebauten Raw'n'Chopped Rahmen in Gr. L. Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau sind raw, Wippe und 26" Ausfallenden wurden grün eloxiert. Die verbesserten Horst-Link Lager sind verbaut. Mit dabei ist ein Elka Stage 5 Dämpfer, der bei elkasuspension.eu speziell auf den Rahmen abgestimmt wurde.

Nähere Infos und Bilder gibts per PN und in ein paar Tagen auch im Bikemarkt.

PS: Gerne als auch Set mit RS Lyrik Coil 170mm MiCo DH Lord Helmchen Tuned und RS Reverb 125mm


----------



## benzinkanister (26. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand 26" Dropouts ab zu geben? Mir reicht eigentlich die Antriebsseite 

Gruß

Dominic


----------



## zero5liters (2. Februar 2015)

Hey,

jemand Wippe und 26er Dropouts in Raw rumliegen? Würde auch gegen grün elox tauschen.

thx in advance
Matt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (14. Mai 2015)

Suche Hauptrahmen in M oder L, würde tauschen gegen Hauptrahmen raw in XL.

Suche auch immernoch Ausfallenden für 26".


----------



## benzinkanister (22. Mai 2015)

Falls jemand noch sucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/599857-carver-icb-raw-chopped-gr-xl-inkl-dampfer
Gruß


----------



## Paramedicus (26. Juni 2015)

Servus,
suche nach Diebstahl ein ICB in XL. Ausstattung relativ egal. Bietet mal alles an!


----------



## john081 (9. August 2015)

Falls jemand von Euch zufällig auf der Suche nach einem ICB 03 in XL ist:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-50cm-sram-xx1-bos-deville-sehr-guter-zustand

Grüße
Jupp


----------



## biker-88 (20. August 2016)

Hab nen ICB Rahmen in Größe M anzubieten:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/822021-carver-icb-m


----------



## bastitone (12. Mai 2019)

Suche Rote flipchips, hat da jemand noch welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

